# nombre de un grupo de ganado



## marymoy

como se le dice a un grupo de ganado

ganado vacuno


----------



## Mate

marymoy said:


> ganado vacuno


Cattle.


----------



## pecosita

Cattle  ...


----------



## juviereject

Pero si es sólo un grupo de ganado, no sería _herd?_ Como en_ manada?_


----------



## marymoy

gracias por la ayuda


----------



## marymoy

what would you call a herd of cattle?


----------



## parhuzam

I would say..." beef on the hoof."


----------



## Mate

juviereject said:


> Pero si es sólo un grupo de ganado, no sería _herd?_ Como en_ manada?_


No en el caso de ganado aviar, por ejemplo. En ese caso sería _flock_, según entiendo.


----------



## marymoy

tengo un papel que dice que un rupo de vacas es un hato alguien sabe que es un hato?


----------



## juviereject

De acuerdo, pero ya se había establecido que hablabamos de ganado vacuno.


----------



## parhuzam

Hola,

"hato/manada" a herd/cluster or group in this case cattle.  

Pero,_*manada*_ es un grupo de animales del mismo tipo.... pueden ser aves, perros,cerdos  .. cualquier otro animal que a uno se le ocurra


----------



## Mate

marymoy said:


> tengo un papel que dice que un rupo de vacas es un hato alguien sabe que es un hato?


Conjunto de cabezas de ganado, como bueyes, vacas, ovejas, etc.:
*hato de reses*. 

Sitio donde paran los pastores con el ganado:
el guarda forestal le encontró en su hato. 

amer. Hacienda de campo destinada a la cría de toda clase de ganado. 

http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/hato


----------



## the boss

For cattle you can say herd or drove.


----------



## the boss

Checa este enlace:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=561776

Hay dos sugerencias buenísimas para denominar los grupos (congregations) de animales.

saludos


----------



## vicdark

¿Nadie dijo *rebaño*? En ingles *herd*


----------



## jalibusa

parhuzam said:


> Hola,
> 
> "hato/manada" a herd/cluster or group in this case cattle.
> 
> Pero,_*manada*_ es un grupo de animales del mismo tipo.... pueden ser aves, perros,cerdos .. cualquier otro animal que a uno se le ocurra


You don't really say "manada de gorriones":
Aves: bandada
Cerdos:  piara
Perros: jauría
Ovejas: rebaño
Caballos: Tropilla
Vacas: majada
Patos: Parvada
Lombrices: ...can't remember!


----------



## parhuzam

Hola,

Si quiere uno usarlo...  "manada de gorriones".... correct está.....   

¿común? no tanto.

Casi todos los animales y insectos tienen más de ún nombre....
_*
manada*_   2. f. Conjunto de ciertos animales de una misma especie que andan reunidos. Manada de pavos, de lobos......



Saludos.


----------

